# עלי כותרת לבנים



## lirush84 (31/5/12)

עלי כותרת לבנים 
אולי מישהי יודעת איפה ניתן להשיג עלי כותרת של ורדים לבנים? מדובר בכמות גדולה לפזר על הדשא כדי ליצור שביל לחופה (ולא לעלי כותרת לשושבינות), אנחנו לא משתמשים בשירותים של מעצבת כך שלא ניתן להזמין דרכה..
ביררתי במשתלות/חנויות פרחים אבל הם רק הציעו לי לפרק ורדים שלמים דבר שיוצא יקר מאוד..
רעיונות?


----------



## Pixelss (31/5/12)

תחפשי עלי כותרת מיובשים 
הם נראים ומרגישים ממש כמו טריים רק שהם מיובשים.
הנה סתם כמה לינקים שמצאתי מחיפוש זריז לא התעמקתי במחירים וצבעים אלא בעיקר כדי לתת לך כיוון:

http://www.ysflowers.com/aleykotert.htm
http://www.weddingstore.co.il/pl_product~11410~12~0.htm
http://www.gimmick.co.il/item.asp?id=3545
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150352113747953.401775.287019522952&type=1

בהצלחה!


----------



## pipidi (1/6/12)

יש להשיג עלי כותרת מ"בד", די דומה לעלי כותרת 
של פרחים מפלסטיק. מגיעה בחבילות של 50 אם אני לא טועה... אחותי קנתה לי באיזה כפר גלעדי (לא יודעת כתובת מדוייקת). מה שטוב בזה שזה מלאכותי, זה שהם לא יבלו וישחירו כמו עלי כותרת חיים.


----------



## mei8 (1/6/12)

אני דווקא קניתי בחנות פרחים 
שבה הכינו לי את הזר - זו חנות בפ"ת בקניון כפר-גנים אם זה עוזר...
אבל תנסי בעוד חנויות פרחים..
מכרו לי שקית די גדולה באיזה 10-20 ש"ח, אני לא זוכרת בדיוק....


----------



## קבוק בוטן (1/6/12)

איביי כמובן 
בהנחה ויש מספיק זמן עד לחתונה (לפחות שבועיים-שלושה)
הנה כמה:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/500pcs-Silk...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27c778376f
http://www.ebay.com/itm/500Pcs-whit...710?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab8236aa6
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000pc-wedd...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3375c73f1c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200pcs-Whit...053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a752b449d


----------



## קרנדל (5/6/12)

גם אני באותה סוגיה 
אני חושבת שהכי פשוט וזול זה למצוא מושבניק עם חממות ורדים , תמיד יש את הורדים הפגומים לכאורה , אלו שנפתחו מידי או שהם לא מספיק טובים, אלוהים יודע למה... אבל לעין בלתי מזוינת הם מעולים. 
במקרה אני מכירה מישהו כזה ומקווה שאם אין לו יוכל להפנות אותי למושבניק אחר שיש לו... אני צריכה לעוד שבוע בדיוק. אם יהיה לי אעדכן אותך.


----------



## lirush84 (5/6/12)

אני דוקא הסתדרתי 
בפרחי בוקי בכפר אזר, מקום שעובד בעיקר בסיטונאות, מוכרים ראש ורד בחצי שקל (הזמנתי 150)
אני מתחתנת בחמישי הזה ככה שמחר כבר הולכת לקחת את העלים.
תודה בכל מקרה


----------

